# The Stiletto Thread...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Okay, years later, Stilettos still seem to be one of the hot tools to talk about. 

So, I'm creating a Stiletto specific thread

This thread is for all things Stiletto (and any Ti hammer related talk). 

My first post is bound to get the conversation going. 

:cheesygri


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

"It's too expensive" is becoming a weaker and weaker argument when it comes to owning a Stiletto. 

Here they have 14oz Stiletto framers for only *$69.99 *
(or roughly only $25. more than a steel framer). 

http://www.acmetools.com/tools/Stiletto/STILETTO+TI14SC+Ti14+SM&#47;CURV+18"+HICKORY+HDL

STILETTO Ti14 











AND...

They have 10oz finish Stilettos at only *$54.99*
(barely $20. more than a comparable steel hammer)

http://www.acmetools.com/webapp/wcs...93_3074457345616775019_3074457345616775024_-1

STILETTO Ti 10oz













Mind you, I got in on a promotion where I was able to get my 14oz Stiletto for only *$49.* 
buy trading in a used hammer (in my case, a cheap, beat up, used-to-all-hell $7. hammer 
left in my van by a former worker).


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Bought my first one 4 years ago or so, snapped the handle about 1.5 years ago. Bought another, so thats 600$ in hammers up here in Canada (TiBone's) . I still consider it money well spent. Everyone on my crew now swings one. Sure does add an expensive tag to your pouch when you add it all up though.
Tried to swing an estwing while back for a day, couldn't do it. Just not the same feel or anything. Was almost painful to drive nails.
Full time framer
Kyle


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

kyle_dmr said:


> Bought my first one 4 years ago or so, snapped the handle about 1.5 years ago. Bought another, so thats 600$ in hammers up here in Canada (TiBone's) . I still consider it money well spent. Everyone on my crew now swings one. Sure does add an expensive tag to your pouch when you add it all up though.
> Tried to swing an estwing while back for a day, couldn't do it. Just not the same feel or anything. Was almost painful to drive nails.
> Full time framer
> Kyle


Yeah, I remember swinging a steel framer 
after having become spoiled with a Stiletto. 

Felt unnatural. :cheesygri


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I love how mine hits nails but...

I broke the wooden handle on the 14Oz 3 times in 4 months. Getting a replacement handle was a REAL hassle since ONE hardware store stocked it and they did NOT stock it well.

So I complained to Stiletto that I had spend 60 dollars on handles on my 150 dollar hammer in 4 months. I asked at my place of purchase if I can return it for a credit to a Ti-Bone...they said no.

After emailing and talking back and fourth Stiletto said no way no how can I send my hammer back for a reduced price on a Ti-Bone. But they offered to replace my handle with a fiberglass one free of charge if I shipped it to California.

I never did...I hadn't needed to use a hammer much after that.

So a year later I get an email from one of the Stiletto employees, he says he will be at a local tool show and wants to meet me. So I showed up and met with him and he asks:

"so did we get you all fixed up?" 

I responded "not really, I haven't done any framing or anything requiring much hammering in the past year....they offered to fix the handle but I have to pay shipping...they won't credit me...bla bla bla"

"Ahh ok.....well here's a free hat"

"No thanks, I don't wear hats..."

"Ahh heck take it, here have a free shirt too!"

"....Thanks"

Luckily I've worn the shirt a few times and its still holding up fine. :laughing:


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Sadly besides quality going out the door, customer service has gone to the crapper too.... Inner as you well know 20 years ago, the sales rep would have gotten you a new hammer to keep you happy.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> I love how mine hits nails but...
> 
> I broke the wooden handle on the 14Oz 3 times..."Ahh heck take it, here have a free shirt too!""....Thanks"
> 
> Luckily I've worn the shirt a few times and its still holding up fine. :laughing:


Maybe they should go into construction apparel then? :laughing:

Seriously though, that sucks. 

When I dealt with them when Stiletto was run by Mark Martinez 
(the Ti's inventor), I never heard of such poor customer service stories. 

That usually happens when a big corporation takes over a mom & pop shop. 

The first thing that happens is quality goes down while prices 
go up or stay the same and customer service goes to hell.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Sadly besides quality going out the door, customer service has gone to the crapper too.... Inner as you well know 20 years ago, the sales rep would have gotten you a new hammer to keep you happy.


You are probably correct. Although I don't mind a free shirt but... after being contacted a year down the road by one of the employees saying he wants to meet me I was kind of expecting a response like "hey how about we credit you the cost of that hammer you complained about and put it towards a Ti-Bone....or "how about I give you a free handle" or "how about a discount on a replacement hammer".

Nope, I left my job in the east end of the city in the middle of the day to go downtown and get a free hat and t-shirt. :laughing:

Joel Allen was the guy who I met...he was very nice but he was still convinced like the rest of the Stiletto guys that I have no idea how to use a hammer....you guys know this was my first hammer right? :laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I've had my eye on this for a while........










Anybody have one? I'm curious, if you really yarded on it would it break ?

I think they get 69.00 at the tool store. Some of you savvy shoppers would probably get it for 25.00. :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Kevin M. said:


> I've had my eye on this for a while........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get it. 
You won't regret it. 
Even at full MSRP, it's worth it. 
Trust me, you will not doubt paying for it once you use it. 

You'll hear a choir of angels when you first use it.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

2ndGen said:


> Get it.
> You won't regret it.
> Even at full MSRP, it's worth it.
> Trust me, you will not doubt paying for it once you use it.
> ...


OK. You are the tie breaking vote. :thumbsup: Dude, you better be right, your "Super Tool Freak" rep is at stake. :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Kevin M. said:


> OK. You are the tie breaking vote. :thumbsup: Dude, you better be right, your "Super Tool Freak" rep is at stake. :laughing:


:lol:

Trussst me!

You'll be singing my praises when you use it! 

:cheesygri

(BTW, I was a little skeptical about how well an 8oz bar would hold up with heavy
work myself, but after a while I tried everything I could to damage this thing. 
Used with a Ti hammer, it's awesome and a comparable steel bar would bend 
before this one does. I haven't used my steel cat's paw since I got the Ti.)


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Kevin M. said:


> I've had my eye on this for a while........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mines been holding up for 2 yrs


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

hughjazz said:


> mines been holding up for 2 yrs


Hi. I'm 2ndGen and I approve this message.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm looking at this one also.










Yea or nay??


----------

